# self test emergency ballast



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Not yet. However, t8 4 lamp ballasts in my area are about $20 each. Emergency ballasts are $150. Not fun when doing 40 or 50 per building. Owners cry big time.


----------

